# Ph0



## Konovalov (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,
first, i have to apologise for the poverty of my english.
Am a swiss french!
As an introduction,  i invite you to visit my new site.
www.ph0.ch

I hope you'll enjoy


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice site, very clean, loads very fast and great photos. The Side Scroll for the photos works wonderful.


----------



## Konovalov (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

